# Verslavingen > Roken >  Nog steeds niet gerookt

## Mark

:Smile: 
Yes nog steeds gaat het goed hoor , 66 dagen niet gerookt

je kan het volgen op http://members.home.nl/m.kalfsbeek/stop.htm

;D ;D ;D ;D

----------


## Marie

;D 8) ;D
Die Mark, die blijft enthousiast he?
Gefeliciteerd joh.

ik heb al 13 jaar niet gerookt, maar ik heb een andere verslaving.
Met roken ben ik nooit boven een pakje per maand uit gekomen en op een dag vond ik mijn luchtdichte cigarettenkoker in de kast, met cigaretten van een jaar daarvoor, ik was ze gewoon vergeten.

----------


## Jan

:Wink:  Nu Marie, je kan wel merken dat jij nooit ;echt; gerookt hebt, want sigaretten schrijf je met een S dus.
Doei. Jan.

----------


## Marie

in het engels niet, ik ben twee talig en heb soms wat moeite met overschakelen, zeker als ik net daarvoor op een engelse site zat.
Had al iets van eeeeh klopt het wel?
dank je wel Jan voor de "gouden" tip.
Zeer constructief.

----------


## Jan

:Big Grin:  Geen dank hoor. Graag gedaan.Ik rook trouwens zelf ook al 4 jaar niet meer en IK kon er wel wat van, maarja gelukkig nu niet meer.
Prettig weekend allemaal. Jan.  :Wink:

----------


## Mark

Bij die 66 dagen kan ik alweer 22 dagen bij optellen zit nu op 88 dagen. De feestdagen goed doorgekomen en ik heb het gevoel dat ik echt nooit meer ga roken.
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

http://members.home.nl/m.kalfsbeek/stop.htm

----------


## Marie

dat gevoel heb ik nou ook  :Wink:

----------


## Mark

Marie hoelang ben jij nu al van het roken af dan?

----------


## Marie

hahaha een jaar of 13 ;D

Maar ik bedoelde dat ik het gevoel had dat jij er nu wel echt vanaf bent

----------


## Mark

;D ;D ;D ;D

hahahaha is dat zo duidelijk dan???
maar ik heb inderdaad zelf ook een fijn gevoel

----------


## Marie

en nu niet te veel gaan snoepen he :P

(daar ben ik dus nog steeds niet vanaf)

----------


## Mark

vanaf 1-1-2003 stop ik ook met snoepen ........................................... :-X

----------


## Marie

dat zeg ik al 20 jaar :'(

----------

:Wink:  Nu, daar heb ik ook een tijdje last van gehad toen ik noogedwongen dan op moest houden met roken. Lekker s,avonds doppindas ed. eten, want, ja je mist toch wat.
Maar ik was altijd 49 kilo en toen was ik op een gegeven moment 58 kilo. En dat bij 1 m 58 voelde ik me net zo,n propje worden en daar dat wilde ik beslist niet.

Ben drastisch gaan minderen met snoepen tot 52 kilo. Maarja, toen gingen we 2 x naar Spanje op vakantie in een hotel met volpension en toen kwamen de kilo,s er weer aan. Ik heb dat weer terug kunnen krijgen naar nu constant zo,n beetje van 55 kilo. Ik krijg er nu niks meer vanaf. 

Maar dat komt bij mij denk ik nu ook wel door de hormonen en ik ga er ook geen probleem van maken hoor! Er zijn ergere dingen. O ja, mijn leeftijd is nu over 3 weken, 54 jaar en rook nu al 4 jaar niet meer en hoef dat ook niet meer. Ach zo zie, zo heeft iedereen wel wat. In ieder geval succes met jullie nieuwe poging wat het snoepen in het nieuwe jaar betreft.
Groetjes van Els.

----------


## Marie

och ik weeg maar bijna 3x zoveel ;D

----------

??? Maar dat komt toch niet omdat je 13 jaar geleden bent roken bent gestopt? Want dan mag ik alsnog wel oppassen dan!Ik neem aan, dat het bij jou ook wel anderen oorzaken heeft, waar jezelf soms ook niets aan kan doen. 

Soms kan het met de stofwisseling of schildklier te maken hebben. Ja en natuurlijk door frustaties op je werk of privè leven! Ook erfelijke aanleg, ja het kan zoveel oorzaken hebben. Maar ik ben van mezelf eigenlijk nooit zo,n echte snoeper geweest. Ik hou bv. niet van chocola, chips ed, vette hap niet, ja zo af en toe een kindermenu van de Mac.

Nu, Marie wat bij jou ook de oorzaak is,en hoeveel je ook weegt, ik vind je een fijne meid al ken ik je niet persoonlijk maar wel van dit forum en hoop ook dat je hier op zal blijven om zo ook anderen weer raad te geven en dat we kunnen blijven discuseren over van alles en nog wat.

Nu, een prettige jaarwisseliing gewenst en tot ziens op dit forum dan maar weer. Groetjes van Els.

----------


## Marie

Nee joh ik ben nooit een echte roker geweest, pakje in de maand en alleen als er anderen waren die rookte.

Ik heb een eetstoornis, met een heel verhaal er aan vooraf natuurlijk, ben ook nog wel veel zwaarder geweest.
De tijd dat ik hele karretjes vol laadde heb ik gelukkig ver achter me gelaten, maar het blijft een zwak puntje.
Schaam ik me niet voor, als ik snoep dan geniet ik er van.
Is de beste methode.
En mooi dik is absoluut niet lelijk.

----------

:Big Grin:  Ach zo ja! Nu, dat kan ook. En zeker is dik niet altijd lelijk hoor! Hoor je mij ook niet zeggen. En inderdaad, als jij daar tevreden mee bent ook met dat gesnoep, en jij voelt je daar happy bij, wie ben ik dan om er iets van zeggen? Doe ik niet hoor! Ik heb moeite nu om ook niet aan te komen, alhoewel ik niet echt dik ben, maar ik moet er wel op letten. En ik heb ook geen last van eetbuien. Maar zoals jezelf al zei, dat heeft bij jou ook een oorzaak en dat is meestal heb ik weleens gehoord. 

Toen ik nog wel rookte kon ik eten wat ik wou, maar kwam nooit aan. Maarja, om gezondheidsredenen moest ik ophouden en toen kwamen de kilo,s er wel bij hoor! Kun je toch eigenlijk nagaan wat die nicotine in je lijf doet. Maargoed, dat is voor mij verleden tijd. Ik doe het nooit meer, dan maar wat dikker.
Allemaal een gezond en goed nieuwjaar toegewenst weer door Els.  :Wink:

----------


## patricia

hallo iedereen;
proficiat aan allen die gestopt zijn met roken !!
hoe en met welk hulpmiddel zijn jullie gestopt ??
goede raad altijd welkom ....
groetjes patricia

----------


## Josè

:Smile:  Hoi Patricia.

Ik heb daarnet een vraag op je andere item gesteld bij het onderwerp Zyban. Ik hoop dat je dat ook even wil lezen.
Maar ik ben nu ook al een stukje wijzer geworden waarom je het gebruikt. Nu, sterkte en succes ermee.
Groetjes Josè.  :Wink:

----------


## Mark

> *hallo iedereen;
> proficiat aan allen die gestopt zijn met roken !!
> hoe en *met welk hulpmiddel zijn jullie gestopt ??
> goede raad altijd welkom ....
> groetjes patricia 
> *


Zonder hulpmiddelen gestopt ;D en het gaat nog steeds helemaal te gek, op feestjes of in de kroeg/discotheek ook geen verleiding gehad naar een sigaret, I feel GOOD..........

Mark
http://members.home.nl/m.kalfsbeek/stop.htm

----------

;D Geweldig Mark. Ga zo door hè!  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
Groeten Els.

----------


## lot

Tip: Stoppen met roken en afvallen tegelijk! :-/
Een nicotine pleister op je mond plakken :-X ben je overal vanaf! Succes everybody! ;

----------


## carol

Wij, mijn man en ik, zijn nu bijna 5 maanden gestopt en gelukkig zonder al te veel problemen. :P
Volgens mijn dokter moet je juist minder gaan eten omdat je stofwisseling stil komt liggen, of in iedergeval werkt het langzamer. Logisch.... als je nadenkt.... 5 maanden terug als ik honger had stak ik een peuk op, ja en nu dus niet meer. Maar erg veel lauw water drinken helpt. Ben nu precie 1 kg aangekomen en die gaat er wel weer vanaf.  :Smile: 

Wij hebben het boek van Allen Carr gelezen erg herkenbaar met veel humor en... je mag pas stoppen met roken als je het uitgelezen hebt. sterkte allemaal

----------

:Smile:   :Wink: ik ben ook gestopt sinds 10 january,ik rookte een pakje malborro per dag dus best veel,met nicotine kauwgom ging het perfect maar ik blijf wel zin houden maar gewoon niet aan denken  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Mark

> *  ik ben ook gestopt sinds 10 january,ik rookte een pakje malborro per dag dus best veel,met nicotine kauwgom ging het perfect maar ik blijf wel zin houden maar gewoon niet aan denken *


precies, probeer er niet aan te denken en ga wandelen of fietsen om maar bezig te zijn.
trouwens er is ook een site die gaat over als je gestopt bent met roken de url is www.gestoptmetroken.nl

----------

:Smile:   :Wink: 
Gestopt met roken sinds 9 december 2002.Ik denk dat het ergste geleden is.Heb wel veel honger, zal normaal zijn denk ik.

Succes aan iedereen die stopt

----------


## Mark

Nog steeds niet gerookt allemaal??

Ik ook niet en dat zal ook nooit meer gebeuren en dat kan ik zonder twijfel zeggen.
Wist je trouwens al dat er ook een site over is 

www.gestoptmetroken.nl

Groetjes
<Mark 8)

----------


## jonna sudenius

Wat ik aan alle mensen die hebben kunnen stoppen wil vragen is: hoe hebben ze het gedaan?.
Ik heb van alles geprobeerd (in een periode van 20 jaar): gezamenlijk via kruisvereniging (hielp 2 weken), nicotinepleisters (kon alleen tijdelijk minderen, maar niet stoppen), zomaar zelf stoppen (werkte een week of 3), zyban (werkte in eerste instantie goed, maar werd depressief en ben voortijdig gestopt met het middel, heb uiteindelijk 3 maanden niet gerookt, maar werd gek van de nog steeds dagelijkse trek en ben dus weer gaan roken), lasertherapie (werkte nog geen 24 uur), weer zelf proberen te stoppen met afbouw in 2 weken (weer niet gelukt). Ik rook zo'n 40 sigaretten per dag. 
De motivatie is belangrijk en ik dacht dat ik die had, maar zelfs na 3 maanden gestopt te zijn had ik nog dagelijks vele malen enorme trek in een sigaret. 
Wie herkent dit en is het toch gelukt om te stoppen met roken?

Jonna

----------


## Mark

joana,

kijk maae eebs op de al eerder genoemde site en je leest ervaringen van mensen die na heel lang te hebben gerookt gestopt zijn  :Smile: 

Mark
www.gestoptmetroken.nl

----------


## gastje

hallo
ik rook weer voor ongeveer 2 jaar na 2 jaar niet meer te hebben gerookt.stom stom stom
en nu lukt het dus echt niet meer om te stoppen.ben nu op dieet en eigenlijk wil ik liever afvallen dan stoppen.dus eerst op een goed gewicht en dan ga ik weer proberen te stoppen met roken.

----------


## nelia

Na 34 jaar 10 pakjes sigaretten in 6 dagen te roken ben ik nu 4 maanden van het roken af. zonder ontwenning verschijnsels en met behulp van zyban. Ik weet wat erover wordt geschreven, maar als bij verschijnsel had ik alleen slaapstoornissen. Ik heb in totaal zyban maar 5 weken gebruikt en als ik had geweten dat stoppen met roken zo gemakkelijk was had ik het al jaren eerder gedaan. Stoppen uit mijzelf heb ik meerdere keren geprobeert, maar was voor mij onmogelijk.Dus als je werkelijk wilt stoppen is er voor jou ook een mogelijkheid.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  nelia

----------

